# Not building a nest



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

It's happened again my male won't build a nest 

I already put bubbles from another males nest in the tank and he let them dissolve. What should I do?


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

whih betta is it the king?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

No this is a black delta tail


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I have NO experience with breeding, but is it possible he just isn't the "breeding type?"
Or maybe he just isn't interested at this time?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

AngelicScars said:


> I have NO experience with breeding, but is it possible he just isn't the "breeding type?"
> Or maybe he just isn't interested at this time?


 
He is one of my MAJOR nest builders. He is always building new ones. He lives in a half gallon jar and is very happy. I'm thinking that being transfered from a half gallon to a half-filled ten gallon is weird for him.

The female is light bodied and dosen't show verticle bars and that is an important part of showing the male she is ready. She is swimming with her head down and her egg spot is farther out but it's him.

I've been having so many problems lately


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

So he has made nest in the past??? 
What are you feeding him, and you do have a heater??


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

crowntail lover said:


> So he has made nest in the past???
> What are you feeding him, and you do have a heater??


He is eating Hikari Bio-Gold and Freeze Dried Bloodworms

He's in the breeding tank. The setup is:

10 gallon half filled
corner filter
25 watt heater (80 degrees right now)
plenty of plants
the female in a jar inside the tank
half a styrofoam cup


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

i turned up the heat in jacks tank and he started to build a nest and when i just put omega red near his tank (my girl) and he noticed her he went insane building his nest. maybe he just needs to see your female for in couragement


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ilovemyshiny said:


> i turned up the heat in jacks tank and he started to build a nest and when i just put omega red near his tank (my girl) and he noticed her he went insane building his nest. maybe he just needs to see your female for in couragement


 
The female is in the tank (well in a jar) with him. I'll raise the temp to 82 and see how that works.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

ahhh i see.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ya

I tried other males (to build the nest for him) but they didn't build nests either >:[


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok so I found her out side of the chimney chillin with the male 

He was occupied with fighting with the other male in the tank (in a jar, I'm hoping they have a nest building war).

I'm still waiting....


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

The courtship has begun!!!

He has taken chunks out of her tail and is very agressive but, after an attack he gives her a few minuets to recover (what a gentlemen, sort of, lol). I hope they spawn by tomorrow. 

He has another males nest in the tank and I think he thinks it's his own.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope it works out for you. Good luck!!


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Good luck, I have never had luck with breeding either.

I was going to recommend a water change, Ive heard of this encouraging spawning in other fish so it might work, but is sounds like your past that point.

Ohh and do you have a pic of him, I really love black males. (that sounded wrong :-()


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

How did it sound wrong?

He is a black lace looking delta with a white butterfly.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok after living with the male for a few days he has finally built a nest. All I had to do was feed him HBH Betta Bites.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck!!


----------



## BearFish96 (Jul 17, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> How did it sound wrong?
> 
> He is a black lace looking delta with a white butterfly.



When he said "I love black males" it could be interpreted as "I love african american males".


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

lol, good luck with the breeding. What color is the girl? just curious


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

rb500 said:


> lol, good luck with the breeding. What color is the girl? just curious


She's a Red Cambodian crowntail


----------

